# 4 female mice in 3 foot tank



## kelly82

i am rehoming my 4 does in their 3 foot tank with all their accessories, including 4 mini-exercise balls, toys and stuff in the tank, and any food we have left.

i am being extremely picky about who gets my lovely girls, as i have been offered various homes already, but none with what im looking for. i am wanting them to stay exactly as they are, to be kept in their current 3 foot set-up, with no extra mice added to their group, and them not to be taken out for mixing into another group. no breeding either.

i dont feel this is a lot to ask, but the 3 people who wanted to mix them with other mice all wanted to as a 3 foot tank 'can' house more mice. i personally feel that with the 4 of them, this tank is full, they love their space and have room to race around. i want them to continue to enjoy their current life style  i have also been asked by a couple to take the mice, to mix with their females, only to use my girls tank for a different group of mice. if you are wanting to do this, dont get in touch, their tank is only for them.

i am giving all of this away for free, which is another reason i am being so picky, a few people seem to just want to 'dispose' of my girls to use the tank for another animal etc.

at the moment they are living on [email protected] wood pellet cat litter to avoid respiritory problems arising from woodshavings, i dont mind if their new owner wishes to use wood shavings, its just my personal preference to use the pellets. they are on [email protected] mouse mix, and have little bits of veg every now and again as a treat.

they are all different colours, and are all easily handled, lovely and tame. i will attach photos of each of them to this post.

My beautiful girls


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature

I would love to offer them a home, as I have loads of mousey experience, and keep them all together in their 3 ft setup, but sadly you live to far from me


----------



## kelly82

thats a shame, im hoping someone like you with experience and a loving new home will come along soon. dont suppose you fancy a day out to visit glorious sunny lincolnshire do you  hehehe im sure the right home will come along when the time is right


----------



## thedogsmother

Just wondering if you had had any interest in your girls yet?


----------



## kelly82

no not yet, maybe im being way too picky, but i just want the best for them so i would rather keep them than give them away and maybe leave them to a questionable new home


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

i think you live too far away from me, but I also have loads of mousey experience, and 5 girls live in a tank im my bedroom. I also have boys who live with my chinchillas and degus.Yours look lovely xxx


----------



## kelly82

still looking for their new home


----------



## kelly82

i think im being too picky, these girls are still with me, i hope a new owner comes up soon


----------



## thedogsmother

kelly82 said:


> i think im being too picky, these girls are still with me, i hope a new owner comes up soon


I don't think you are, you want the sort of home they have now, I'm sure the perfect owner willbe along soon.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

why do you want rid of them? they're so cute :001_tt2:


----------



## kelly82

dont want rid so to speak, just having a lot of problems and need to find them a new home. really really need them to go soon.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

why do you need to re-home them 

EDIT; sorry im a spaz , awww well dont give in too easily 

i honestly wish i lived nearer, they are such beautiful mice xxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly82

its becoming more urgent that i rehome these girls, i dont wish to go into detail but everyone knows the current financial climate  really need them to go to a new home soon. maybe i shouldnt be so picky about who gets them, i dont know, but i just want them to enjoy life. a snake owner offered to take them on last week  what part of live out their lives as they are now did she not understand. needless to say i definately declined her offer


----------



## Akai-Chan

If you weren't so far away I'd take them on as they are  Sorry I can't help.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

i would absolutely love to take them but you live too far away, im in newcastle in the north east of england.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

were are you ?


----------



## Marcia

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> were are you ?


Lincolnshire


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

im not that far away from yooou
pictures always help 

xx


----------



## Marcia

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> im not that far away from yooou
> pictures always help
> 
> xx


There's pics in the first post ULLAH


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

ohh they aree bootiful  

x


----------



## kelly82

they are very beautiful yes, my sweet little girlies, il be very sad to see them go but id rather find them a new home now and have it be a good one than rush to find them a new home and they end up anywhere  thats the only reason im offering them for free with their set-up on here and asking for a bit of money elsewhere, to try to put off someone just up for a freebie, on here i know everyone has good intentions  well i hope so 

we are in hemswell cliff in lincolnshire, not far from gainsborough/s****horpe/lincoln,just to give you some idea.


----------



## zany_toon

I really wished I was closer to you as I love mice!! All 14 of mine have their cages and no newbies ever get added!! Have you tried fostering them? Some one may do this near you and it means that they will take them on for a forever home and will keep you updated too if you want. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## kelly82

it looks like they may have found their new forever home with someone in s****horpe. she already has some male mice in one tank, and some multimamates, she knows all about her mice and would love to take on my girls and keep them as they are. will find out for sure on wednesday and il keep everyone updated.


----------



## Marcia

kelly82 said:


> it looks like they may have found their new forever home with someone in s****horpe. she already has some male mice in one tank, and some multimamates, she knows all about her mice and would love to take on my girls and keep them as they are. will find out for sure on wednesday and il keep everyone updated.


Yay 
It's great that you've found a experienced mouse owner


----------



## kelly82

shes coming out to see them on wednesday afternoon, i hope shes as nice as she sounds. although im pleased i may have found a great new home for them, im also feeling very down about rehoming them  il miss their little antics as they play around their tank.


----------



## kelly82

im a bit worried she wont be able to get here now due to the huge fire thats still burning, they have closed the roads coming into hemswell cliff. i hope she manages to get through. was a worrying night last night waiting to see if they wanted to evacuate us  thankfully they managed to cool the storage tanks enough and the wind stayed blowing the toxic smoke away from us. have to say though, the exploding gas canisters were so scary! fingers crossed the police let her through. i cant get hold of her to let her know either.


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh no what is on fire? Oh ignore that question, I looked it up, that must have been scary. Hope their new mum makes it through to you.


----------



## kelly82

well its all good news. the road blocks have been removed now, so they had no problems coming here. they were the most lovely couple, exactly the right home. although im very :crying: they are gone im also  as there was a reason i turned down all those other homes that werent just quite right. they have lots of pets, including mice, rats, cats and horses, and i know they will really care for my girls for the rest of their lives. it was hard seeing them go, but i know its for the best. thanks to everyone on here for your kind words and help 

oh and yes it was very scary, the exploding gas canisters were terrifying! thankfully they have it under control but it may still be a couple of days before its fully extinguished and damped down. we were on course for evacuation, had police calling round letting everyone know what was happening. kids were very worried, but its all ok now and the wind is blowing the smoke well away from our homes now.


----------



## thedogsmother

Excellent news, you need to be proud of yourself for sticking it out for the right home.


----------



## Marcia

I'm glad that they found the right home


----------



## EmilyMarie

kelly82 said:


> well its all good news. the road blocks have been removed now, so they had no problems coming here. they were the most lovely couple, exactly the right home. although im very :crying: they are gone im also  as there was a reason i turned down all those other homes that werent just quite right. they have lots of pets, including mice, rats, cats and horses, and i know they will really care for my girls for the rest of their lives. it was hard seeing them go, but i know its for the best. thanks to everyone on here for your kind words and help
> 
> oh and yes it was very scary, the exploding gas canisters were terrifying! thankfully they have it under control but it may still be a couple of days before its fully extinguished and damped down. we were on course for evacuation, had police calling round letting everyone know what was happening. kids were very worried, but its all ok now and the wind is blowing the smoke well away from our homes now.


*Glad you found the right home!

I know how it feels to be near something burning. Here in Oklahoma(US) it gets really dry, and not too long ago we had a grass fire near my home.
Pretty scary. I would post a link to a thread I did on another site but Im sure this thread would get deleted.

Anyways, glad everything went well!*


----------

